# Hall County



## j_seph (Oct 21, 2014)

What y'all seeing going on? Any pre-rut activity, scrapes, rubs? Had an 8 point come by Saturday morning and was bleating like a doe would.


----------



## treemutt (Oct 31, 2014)

I had a decent 8pt running a doe this afternoon in the Murrayville area nose to the ground & really hounding her.


----------



## josh chatham (Dec 12, 2014)

Really big 10pt killed near Clermont this week.  Saw pics!  Hes HUGE!!!!


----------

